# Να σας τα κάνω λιανά



## nickel (Apr 28, 2013)

Από το αρχαίο _λείος_, το επίθετο _λειανός_ (και *λιανός*) στο μεσαίωνα είναι ο λεπτός, ο στενόμακρος, και _λειανά_ ήταν τα μικρόσωμα ζώα, τα αιγοπρόβατα.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=λειανός&sin=all

Στη δημοτική η ορθογραφία έχει απλοποιηθεί σε *λιανός* κτλ. (αν και το ΛΝΕΓ θα προτιμούσε να γράφουμε _λειανίζω, λειανεμπόριο, λειανοτράγουδα_ — μη και μας λείψει η σχέση με το _λείο_).

Έχουμε και λέμε:
*λιανός* (λεπτός) = thin, slender, lean
*τα λιανά* (ψιλά, κέρματα) = small change
*να σας τα κάνω λιανά* (εξηγώ) = let me spell it out for you; let me put it in plain terms
*λιανίζω* = chop up, cut into small pieces || *λιανίζω (στο ξύλο)* beat up, beat (someone) black and blue, beat to a pulp | (κατατροπώνω) beat the hell out of (e.g. another team), make mincemeat of (an opponent)
*λιανικός* = retail (e.g. retail price, retail outlets, we only sell retail)
*λιανεμπόριο, λιανοπούλι* = retail trade
*λιανέμπορος, λιανοπουλητής* = retailer, retail trader
*λιανοκέρι* = taper, thin candle || (fig.) gaunt figure
*λιανοκλάδι* = thin branch
*λιανοντούφεκο* = light rifle
*λιανοτράγουδο* = (folk) couplet (_Δεκαοχτώ λιανοτράγουδα της πικρής πατρίδας, Eighteen Short Songs of the Bitter Motherland_ (Yannis Ritsos))
*λιανώματα (τα) *= small bits and pieces, shreds | (κέρματα) small change | (αιγοπρόβατα) sheep and goats

Στον χτεσινό Μπουκάλα, για την πιθανότητα να αποσυρθεί από την κυκλοφορία το πεντακοσάευρο:
Θα τους χρωστούσαμε, πάντως, πενταπλή χάρη αν επί τη ευκαιρία αποφάσιζαν να δώσουν στην κυκλοφορία χάρτινα μονόευρα ή έστω δίευρα. Μήπως ξαναγίνει υλική η σχέση μας μαζί τους και αρχίσουμε να τα λογαριάζουμε σαν κάτι σπουδαιότερο από λιανώματα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2013)

Και λιανοτάρια, συνώνυμο του ψιλοτάρια.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2013)

...
On _Small Change_, poor Small Change got rained on with his own .38.
Well, the piano has been drinking, not me; I wish I was in New Orleans, jitterbugging.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 29, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> On _Small Change_, poor Small Change got rained on with his own .38.


Could've been worse; he could've been rained on with 16 shells from a thirty-ought-six; and then a Big Black Mariah would come screaming from the wrong side of the road.


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]*
> λιανίζω* = chop up, cut into small pieces || *λιανίζω (στο ξύλο)* beat up, beat (someone) black and blue, beat to a pulp | (κατατροπώνω) beat the hell out of (e.g. another team), make mincemeat of (an opponent)
> [...]



Υπό προϋποθέσεις, έχουμε συνδέσει το _λιανίζω_ και με τις φράσεις take to the cleaners και picked clean, καθώς και με το hit someone for six. Δεν τα προτείνω σαν μεταφράσματα, απλώς θυμίζω νήματα.

Α, ναι, και τα ψιλικά, νήμα εμπνευσμένο από άρθρο του Θ. Λιανού.


P2, I'm currently underground, on shore leave in the neighborhood of Johnsburg, Illinois, a town with no cheer. Just another sucker on the vine, drinking with that perpetually gin soaked boy, Dave the butcher, among other rainbirds, and reminiscing on Frank's wild years. Oh, no! He just pulled out of his soldier's things a swordfishtrombone! I can smell trouble's braids, everybody get down, down, down! 

We've been waitsed, big time...


----------

